# The barn were building :)



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Barn Pros - Denali 60 - Barn with Living Quarters

Thats the Floor plan 

Heres the interior

Barn Pros - Apartment Conversion Packages


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

There cheap to buy to and you just have to build them yourselves or get a contractor


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

i am completely jealous! i've been living my life on those barn kit websites ( dover ellite, barn pros, ect.). i can't believe how adorable they are! and i also can't' believe no one in my area has one ( literally). anyway, i hope you enjoy the barn when it's done! the best of luck with the construction! =)


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea i love them we were thinking of living in a small house and having the barn but we decided to build the barn with the apartment upstairs so much better more room for paddocks, arenas...


----------

